# ...يجب أن نصلي



## الكرمه الصغيره (5 أبريل 2016)

*إلى أخواتي: *
*يجب أن نصلي *
*الصلاة هي اللاسلكي الروحي الذي ينقل إلينا فكر المسيح وإرادته ويحمل إليه رغباتنا واحتياجاتنا. إنها العدة الإلهية والاستعداد البشري للملء بالروح القدس ولحدوث نهضات عظيمة. الصلاة هي عملية التنفس الروحي لاستمرار حياة نقية ومثمرة.
*
لماذا نقلل من الصلاة ونحن نعي بأنها أساس حياتنا الروحية والوسيلة الإلهية الوحيدة للتزوّد بالقوة والنصرة والغيرة؟ بينما نجد أن عدو نفوسنا وعدو كل خير وصلاح، على دراية تامة بهذه الحقيقة؛ فنجده يشن علينا نحن المؤمنين حرباً ضروساً ليحطم رغباتنا وأشواقنا للصلاة... فهو يجاهد مستميتاً ليسلبنا فرص الصلاة الغالية ويستبدلها بأي عمل آخر. حقاً، إن إبليس  خصمنا كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه؛ إذاً علينا أن نصلي.
*
أولاً: 
يجب أن نصلي لكي لا ندخل في تجربة
"قال لهم يسوع:
«صَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ». 
(لوقا 40:22).
 إننا نعيش اليوم في أزمنة صعبة كثر فيها الشر، وتزايدت فيها الخطية. وعصرنا هذا، ينحني أبناؤه تحت ضغط المادة الشديد وعبء متطلبات الحياة المتراكمة، ويتراءى أمامهم العالم بصور جذابة ومغرية تستميل القلوب، وتستنفد القوى. ففي هذا الجو المزدحم بالأصنام الكثيرة، والمعبودات المتنوعة، يسلك أولاد الرب والتجارب تحيط بهم من كل حدب وصوب، وتفاجئهم في كل زمان ومكان، وتتحداهم باستمرار... فما العمل؟! *
*ليس من حصن أمنع من الرب، ولا من قوة إلا في الصلاة، وليس من نصرة سوى في الصليب!
قال الرب يسوع:
 "قُومُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلاَّ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ".
 فإذا كانت هناك حاجة ماسة للصلاة لدى الكنيسة الأولى، فكم بالأحرى عندنا اليوم نحن كنيسة القرن الحادي والعشرين ؟ 
نحتاج إلى قوة لتحفظنا من تجارب العالم لئلا نمسي أعداء للرب.
*
ثانياً:
 يجب أن نصلي لكي نلبس قوة من الأعالي
" كَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَالطِّلْبَةِ، مَعَ النِّسَاءِ، " 
(أعمال 14:1)
 "لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، " 
(أعمال 8:1).
يجب أن تكون حياتنا قوية وملتهبة لكي تؤثر في الأوساط التي نقطن فيها. ومما لا ريب فيه، أننا - من نفوسنا - لا قوة لنا.. قال الرب يسوع: 
" لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا."
 (يوحنا 5:15).
 إذاً حاجتنا القصوى هي إلى الامتلاء بالروح القدس، روح القوة والمحبة والنصح.
لماذا نعيش حياة هزيلة وضعيفة لا قوة فيها ولا تأثير لها، ووعود إلهنا الحي ما تزال متوافرة لنا؟
لماذا نقبع في فقر روحي ما دام الآب السماوي هو إلهنا الغني والسخي؟ 
" وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا، اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا، اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. "
 (لوقا 9:11).
 إذاً، لنواظب على الصلاة والطلبة لكي تحلّ علينا قوة المسيح ونمتلئ بالروح القدس، ونطمع بحياة غير اعتيادية.. حياة نارية مشعة يتلألأ فيها جلياً شخص المسيح. وهذه الحياة ليست إلا من نصيب من يحيون حياة الصلاة، ويمكثون في محضر الآب السماوي أوقاتاً طويلة ليتنقّوا ويتطهّروا، ويمتلئوا بالروح القدس.
*
ثالثاً:
 يجب أن نصلي لكي نربح النفوس
قال الرب يسوع:
 " أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ، وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ، لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي".
(يوحنا 16:15). 
ففي الصلاة نطالب الرب بالنفوس الهالكة ”باسم المسيح“ لكي تقبل الخلاص وتحصل على الحياة الأبدية. وفي الصلاة نحصل على فكر المسيح الذي يحرّك عواطفنا شفقة وحناناً تجاه النفوس الضالة والتائهة، وننال الإرشاد الإلهي فنعرف خطة الرب لحياتنا وخدمتنا. لا يمكننا الاستقلال عن الرب في خدمته لنعمل مشيئتنا الشخصية، لأنه هو الآب السماوي وهو رب الحصاد وصاحب العمل، وما للفعلة سوى التنفيذ والتطبيق!
*
دعونا نصلي لأجل النفوس الثمينة التي مات المسيح من أجلها.
لم يخلق الرب الإنسان لكي يعيش شريراً فتنتهي حياته في الجحيم، بل خلقه لكي يمجد الرب ويحيا معه في الأمجاد السماوية. ألا تؤثر فينا حالة النفوس التعسة اليائسة التي لا خلاص لها ولا سلام. يحتاج العالم إلى صلوات المؤمنين والمؤمنات، ودموعهم، وصراخهم. آه يا رب، أعطنا دموع إرميا، ومخاض بولس الذي لا ينقطع من أجل النفوس، وتضرعات إبراهيم لأجل الشعب الشرير. يا رب هبنا قلبك المحب، ودموعك الساخنة حتى نصلي ليلاً ونهاراً لأجل النفوس الهالكة.
*
أخواتي..
 لنكن مصلين ومصليات، نصلي ولا نمل.. نصلي بلا انقطاع، نعطي الصلاة الأولوية في ترتيب أعمالنا وأوقاتنا.فجميع المصلين بروح الصلاة هم بركة كبيرة لا يعوّض عنها لأنهنّ يصلّين لأجل كل فاتر وضعيف، ولأجل كل واعظ وعظة، ولأجل كل اجتماع وخدمة؛ ويصلين لأجل القديسين لكي تُصقل مواهبهم، وللخطاة لكي ينالوا الخلاص. وترفع صلاواتهم  ودعائهم  في كل وقت في الروح بكل مواظبة وطلبة لأجل الجميع .
*
اما نحن لنكن مثل من سبقونا الى الملكوت في صلاواتنا فنأتي ونجثو عند أقدام سيدنا الحبيب، ولا نهتم ونضطرب لأجل أمور كثيرة.
 "مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ، وَلاَ لِلْجَسَدِ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ ... فَإِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا أُمَمُ الْعَالَمِ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَأَبُوكُمْ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هذِهِ." 
(لوقا 22:12 و30).
 إذاً لا ندع أي اهتمام عائلي أو اجتماعي يلهينا عن حياة الصلاة وأوقات الصلاة.
إننا نخطئ كثيراً حين لا نعطي الأولوية للصلاة ونسمح للشيطان أن ينظم برامجنا ويلهينا عن أهم عمل في الوجود ألا وهو الصلاة. فلنعط الصلاة المركز اللائق بها في كياننا وعائلاتنا وكنائسنا.
كثيراً ما نخطئ حين نعمل على كسب مدح الآخرين لنا فنفني أوقاتنا وإمكانياتنا لنبرهن أننا أفضل ربات منازل، وأنجح نساء في كل أعمالنا ومسؤولياتنا البيتية والعائلية!
 ولكن لنذكر أنه إن كنا بعد نرضي الناس فلسنا بعد إماءاً للمسيح.
"اهْتَمُّوا بِمَا فَوْقُ لاَ بِمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ،لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ مُتُّمْ وَحَيَاتُكُمْ مُسْتَتِرَةٌ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِي إيلوهيم."
(كولوسي 2:3-3).
" لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى إيلوهيم." 
(فيلبي 6:4).
"وَاظِبُوا عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ سَاهِرِينَ فِيهَا بِالشُّكْرِ،"
(كولوسي 2:4)
يارب أشكرك أحبك كثيراً...
بركة الرب لكل قارئ .. آمين .
وكل يوم وأنت في ملء بركة إنجيل المسيح... آمين*​
يسوع يحبك ...​


----------



## سهيله (5 أبريل 2016)

وانا كمان بحب يسوع المسيح
وبحبكم اوى
اختى الكرمه الصغيره كلامك حلو اوى
وانا نفسي اصلى معاكم بجد
بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (6 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> وانا كمان بحب يسوع المسيح
> وبحبكم اوى
> اختى الكرمه الصغيره كلامك حلو اوى
> وانا نفسي اصلى معاكم بجد
> بحبك يا يسوع


*تحيتي أختي العزيزة الغالية ..سهيلة
جميل الشكر لمروركِ الطيب والجميل دمتي دائماً حبيبت وبنت الرب يسوع المباركة  
وطوبى لك ولجميل أعلان حبكي للمستحق كل المجد والكرامة  
بركة الرب معك دائماً تملأكِ بروح الصلاة وتفيضك من نوره ونعمته الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة الى الأبد .
وربنا يفرح قلبك دائماً .. وفقكم ورعاكِ ربنا القدوس في كل طرقكِ
والمجد دائماً لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح .. دائماً آمين* .​


----------



## سهيله (7 أبريل 2016)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *تحيتي أختي العزيزة الغالية ..سهيلة
> جميل الشكر لمروركِ الطيب والجميل دمتي دائماً حبيبت وبنت الرب يسوع المباركة
> وطوبى لك ولجميل أعلان حبكي للمستحق كل المجد والكرامة
> بركة الرب معك دائماً تملأكِ بروح الصلاة وتفيضك من نوره ونعمته الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة الى الأبد .
> ...



بركة الرب معنا جميعا دائماً تملأنا بروح الصلاة وتفيض علينا من نوره ونعمته الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة الى الأبد .
وربنا يفرح قلوبنا جميعا  دائماً 
ربنا يبارك حياتك اختى الغاليه الطيبه الحبيبه بنت الملك الحبيب


----------



## سهيله (7 أبريل 2016)

بحبكم كلكم
اقولها بعلو صوتى بجد 
بحبكم بحبكم بحبكم
اخى االحبيب بن الحبيب
وكل اخوتى واخواتى و ابائى و امهاتى
من اختكم الصغيره وبنتكم واسمحوا لى انى اقول كده 
لكن
دا احساسي ببركة و محبة ربنا وبقوة الصليب المقدس الطاهر اللى نور عيونى و نور قلبى بمحبة لكم كلكم
ربنا يقربنى ليه اكتر ولكم ويجمعنى بيكم على خير
اقول ليسوع المسيح
يا رب زى ما دخلت حياتى ساعدنى و نجينى من بحر الظلمات الى النور الالهى
بمجدك و قوتك و خلاصك
وحافظ يا رب على اخوتى واخواتى اعضاء هذا المنتدى الفاضل الطيب الكريم اللى بفضل مجهوداتهم و محبتهم فتحوا عيونى على حاجات كتير وساعدوا اكيد ناس كتير
بركاتك يا رب عليا و عليهم
ومحبتك تملأ قلوبنا جميعا


----------



## سهيله (7 أبريل 2016)

ابانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك ليات ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا كل يوم واغفر لنا خطايانا لاننا نحن ايضا نغفر لكل من يذنب الينا ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير
أصلى كما علمتنى اخويا و حبيبى وابن الملك الحبيب ماران اللى له فضل عليا برسائله التعليميه
اللى فادتنى كلها ونورت قلبى و هزت وجدانى
ربنا يخليك ليا وما يحرمنى منك ويبارك جهودك العظيمه ويملا قلبك بمحبته و نوره و قوة صليبه ويجعل كل حياتك هنا و سعاده و سرور
          :new5:
          :new5:
:new5::new5::new5:
          :new5:
          :new5:
          :new5:
          :new5:


----------



## Maran+atha (7 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> ابانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك ليات ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا كل يوم واغفر لنا خطايانا لاننا نحن ايضا نغفر لكل من يذنب الينا ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير
> أصلى كما علمتنى اخويا و حبيبى وابن الملك الحبيب ماران اللى له فضل عليا برسائله التعليميه
> اللى فادتنى كلها ونورت قلبى و هزت وجدانى
> ربنا يخليك ليا وما يحرمنى منك ويبارك جهودك العظيمه ويملا قلبك بمحبته و نوره و قوة صليبه ويجعل كل حياتك هنا و سعاده و سرور
> ...


شكرا كثير لمشاركتك 
اختى الغالية سهيلة 

اولا: لا تشكريني فالشكر هو لله القدوس 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يعقوب 1: 17
*كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق، *
*نازلة من عند ابي الانوار، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران.*
ثانيا: الهنا القدوس هو الذى له الفضل فى ان تعرفى الحق
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 1 كورنثوس 12: 3
*وليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس.
*​*
*ربنا يباركك ويعزض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (8 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> بحبكم كلكم
> اقولها بعلو صوتى بجد
> بحبكم بحبكم بحبكم
> اخى االحبيب بن الحبيب
> ...



 هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. 
(يوحنا 15: 12)
نحبك جميعاً أختي الغالية سهيلة ولا نملك شيء في قلوبنا لنهديكِ سوى حب يسوع الذي فيه قوة الحياة التي نحيا فيها فحبه 
 يسكننا بكل قطرة دم تجري في عروقنا وكل أولاده يحيون بحبه لأنه يحيى فيهم  
افرحتيني بكلماتك الجميلة وأسعدني أنتصارك بقوة حب المسيح .. 
أشكرك أختي العزيزة مع خالص التقدير والتحية والرب يباركك .
 والمجد والعزة لربنا القدوس الحبيب يسوع المسيح دائماً آمين ​


----------



## Maran+atha (9 أبريل 2016)

2 كورنثوس 2: 14
ولكن شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته 
في المسيح كل حين ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان.​


----------



## سهيله (9 أبريل 2016)

شكرا للرب يسوع المسيح اللى نور قلبى وأنزل عليه محبته اللى تخليني أحب كل أبنائه وخرجنا من ظلام للنور
شكرا يا رب على محبتك ليا و عطفك عليا علشان تختار من عبادك الراعي إليك تأبين مستغفرين
شكرا يا رب انك انت الله وأننا عبادك ولا اله لنا غيرك


----------



## Maran+atha (9 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> شكرا للرب يسوع المسيح اللى نور قلبى وأنزل عليه محبته اللى تخليني أحب كل أبنائه وخرجنا من ظلام للنور
> شكرا يا رب على محبتك ليا و عطفك عليا علشان تختار من عبادك الراعي إليك تأبين مستغفرين
> شكرا يا رب انك انت الله وأننا عبادك ولا اله لنا غيرك


شكرا كثير للمشاركة اختى الغالية سهيلة 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى كولوسي 1: 10-15
*+ لتسلكوا كما يحق للرب، في كل رضى، *
*مثمرين في كل عمل صالح، ونامين في معرفة الله،*
*+ متقوين بكل قوة بحسب قدرة مجده، لكل صبر وطول اناة بفرح،*
*+ شاكرين الاب الذي اهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور،*
*+ الذي انقذنا من سلطان الظلمة، ونقلنا الى ملكوت ابن محبته،*
*+ الذي لنا فيه الفداء، بدمه غفران الخطايا.*
*+ الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور، بكر كل خليقة.
*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------

